# Rally at Tackeroo in November



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Anyone feel like joining us in a very low key visit to Tackeroo Site at Cannock Chase either 12th or 26th November? I would love to go there for the weekend but do not want to be there by ourselves as there is no warden on site and I would feel a bit vunerable. It's a great site, have a look in the Database for any more info.
Helen and Jess


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We might be able to do the 27th for the night Sat/Sun, how far is it from Harrogate? ('scuse my geographical shortfalls  )

Mandy


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Depends on how fast you drive :lol: I can go from home Telford to near Scarborough in 4 hours. Its about 3/4 hour from home to Cannock on roughly the same track, does that shed any light for you. Oh yes and its an hour from Boothferry bridge to Hunmanby which is where I go near Scarborough.
Love your signature BTW :lol:


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Sylvia and I can do the weekend of the 27 nov if Syls not working all weekend if She is Saterday afternoon onwards.
I Have looked at this site fantastic all year site for dog walking Nessie and Benny will love it.
Twodogs


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We may be able to make this one, not too far, although last time I went to Cannock Chase I couldn't find my way home again, nearly ended up on that new Toll motorway. :?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

just amended the title of the post Helen, so that it may be more enlightening as i didnt even see this post go through 

I just added the Magical Rally word


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave :wink:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen

Hope to have enough of the Bus done for a shake down trip in late Nov, No sign of fees on the database is it free ? 

Any other people interested in the trip yet ?

George


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi HelenB,

I would love to join you for Tackeroo Rally in Nov. but I can't find any details of the site! Please post more details 

Bella


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry George couldn't remember the site fees by the time I had posted the site on the database, but it was reasonable, less than £10 a night I think, as I remember it and no extra charges for dogs, kangaroos etc :lol: 
Anyone wanting directions have a look at the Wild spots and campsites under Datafiles at the top of the page, put my name in the search and you will find details and also a map to the site. Sorry I can't do one of those links to it as don't know how  If that doesn't help it is in the CCC book or pm me and I will send you details
Helen


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:lol: We could probally make either date lets try and get a definate date and as many as pos to come



LadyJ894 (Jacquie)
one of the exclusive 3 Js


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Sounds lovely.  
Can make either date, so just decide!

Lyn & Malcolm
(a.k.a. Phoenix and Steamaero)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

weekend of 26th/27th would suit us best.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

OK weekend of 26/27th it is ! Could you either PM me with a last minute phone number as the only thing that could stop it happening now is really horrible weather, I spoke to the warden who looks after Tackeroo and he feels this is very unlikely, but could happen, and I don't want you all turning up to find it shut!!! There are lots of good firm standings on the site and also a large concrete pad, which is more attractive than it sounds!!! All being well Jess and me will be there from Friday early afternoon, Swift Sundance low profile WX03HNU and it will have a forum sticker of some description in the cab window. When you PM me I will reply with my mobile number. I could wear a red rose in my buttonhole and carry a copy of the telegraph too if that would help :lol:


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi HelenB

We will certainly be there, looking forward to another great weekend. :lol: 

Regards
Mary/Richard


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Count us in as a definate! 

Bella look Here for more info on the site.

Regards M&D


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Tackeroo Rally*

MnD  Many thanks for site info; Will be there for rally; How's the mum and pups doing?


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Good news Mandy and Dave do you want to PM me with a tel number for cancellation or are you not bothered and will find another site if the worse happens?  
Helen


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Mum and Pups are doing great Bella..

Helen you have a PM


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We can also make the 26th/27th

Helen, are you booking a job lot of pitches or do we book ourselves?

P.S. sent you a PM


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

That's great you two, you cannot pre book sites at Tackeroo but space is not a problem and talking to the warden he very rarely gets any one in after September. I will contact him again nearer the time to double check there is no problem at their end. Am  you all can come!
Helen


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Had a few requests for directions.
Site is on page 153 of the Big sites book.

Map ref 128/001168

From Rugeley, turn L at lights, just past little Little Chef roundabout ( sp 
Penkridge) Site is on left approx 2 miles. Is well signposted at entrance, if you pass White horse pub on your left you have gone 0.542 miles too far according to my memory map !

From Penkridge Take B5012 , after Leisure Centre take first left following golf club signs. When you come to a roundabout go straight across A34, follow road thro forest for 0.94 miles go straight on at first x road, in 0.851miles you will see White horse pub on your right continue for 0.540 miles go round a sharpish right hand bend and you are there.

Isn't technology a wonderful thing! If any one does not agree with the milage, your mileage indicator is wrong :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Oh good there's a pub in walking distance then!  
Sending you a PM, Helen


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Helen,

Just a suggestion!!

With so little time till the event this post needs a helping hand, make it 'sticky'.

It is very easy for the front page (1st 20 Posts) to completely change whilst someone is away from their computer, be it at work or whatever.
When I did the Beverley rally I asked that the post be made 'sticky' but I was ignored, this was a bit frustrating when more than one person said they spotted it at the last minute, you being a mighty Moderator should have more clought than me. It's not like your leaving it there forever, just a few weeks.

Ian


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion Ian. When I first posted this thread I was not really thinking of it being a rally, I just wanted to go to Cannock, and being a female on her own just wanted to have someone I sort of knew if I didn't feel safe. Illogically this does not worry me in the summertime, but does with darker evenings etc. But it does seem to have evolved into a rally so I have taken up your suggestion and stickied it. 

Not that I am saying it won't be great to see every one there, just that I am not sure about my social skills in holding a rally  Have never been on a rally as the name conjures up visions of straight rows of organised vans all with pennants flying whicj is just not me, so I am really hoping no one is expecting anything from me other than acting as a communication point if it has to be called off at last minute for bad weather etc. So I am avoiding calling it a rally in case anyone expects me to have organised anything. Not that I am averse with sharing my wine box with anyone :lol:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

The thought of attending a _'Rally'_ sends shivers down my spine :? it's just that the name seems to stick.

Regimented lines of vans with Sunday morning medal ceremonies are not my idea of fun, on the other hand, someone who shares a box of wine :wink: has got my undevided attention.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Hope you like German White then Ian the box will be on ice :lol:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Ah!! just red for me, :lol: so that's the wine sorted, nothing more to do but turn up :lol:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Why not call them "Meets".

Motorhome Meets sounds a lot more friendly


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Good idea MD but would the vegeterians amongst us come then :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen

How about

A Gathering of the Vans

.............._apologies to any Scots Clan members_

Mike


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Mike :lol:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Barring disasters, we will be there (Beryl, Me & Dylan Dawg).


So What do we call a group of vans at (for want of a better word at this stage) a rally??

We've had

1) A Meet 2) A gathering.

How about "A Fleet of Motorhomes".

Not very Imaginative I know, but maybe it will start the ball rolling!


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

A Community


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Reminds me of Rizla papers and other stuff but how about

*A Roll Up of Motorhomes*

as in I'm off to that Roll Up at Tackeroo

pretty laid back eh :hippy2:

Mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

How about A Vantastic Meeting :lol:

Well im trying I know very trying :lol: 

Look forward to seeing you all



LadyJ (Jacquie & John)


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Is Tackeroo as C&CC site? only asking as we aren't members of it.

Not sure whether to join it as we are already CC members.

Like others the idea of organised rallies scare us, mainly as we ended up on one by no fault of our own and there was so much faffing with lists and pitches it kind of put us off.

Also we were at the Three Counties and one of the "Centres or DA's" had their own microphone !! they seem to take it very seriously.

The only place we would consider joining a CC rally is if it was a Eden Camp as we would love to revisit it.

Jana


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Nope it is a foresty commision site, but has to be there lowest key one as they do not really advertise it at all. So come along will be great to see you. Got to dash the old broom stick needs to be filled with water etc all ready for tommorow night :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*A Roll Up at Tackeroo*

Yes I like the sound of that one. Makes it sound less regimental than Rally.

I've forgotten - should we have booked or do we just turn up?

(Its an age thing)


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

I have just been looking at Tackeroo website but it mentions Easter to October. I thought it was planned for end of November?

Also anybody idea of cost? I forgot to look before I started replying  

Jana


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Tents are from Easter to October, MH's and those other things that go behind a car are all year. Cost is not a lot but cannot remember how much will ring and find out for you. No need to book in advance unless you want me to phone you if we suddenly get 24 foot of snow or all the trees have blown down on site :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Helen, will there be enough hard standings for us all? I was away last weekend & 2 motorhomes had to be towed off by the site owner.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

No problem caz, the site is on stoney ground plus there is a large concrete area, that would take at least 20 vans I would think, and is much more pleasant than it sounds, the grass areas would be too soft, which is why I guess they do not have tents over winter months but vans are ok, after all it is in their interests not to have the site demolished over the winter, so if it is OK with them don't think we will have any worries :wink:


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Caz said:


> Helen, will there be enough hard standings for us all? I was away last weekend & 2 motorhomes had to be towed off by the site owner.


Hmmmm Caz. Motorhomes being towed off a pitch I wouldn't know anything about that 

Unless anyone here knows diferently Lol.

Jana


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Methinks Ladyj holds the 'being towed off a pitch record!' 8O


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

You know what they say Jana, if the cap fits, wear it  

And in this case it does! 

Thanks, Helen, looking forward to it.


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

see there is snow on the way...

perhaps someone might need a tow off then!!

hoping a little thing like snow not putting people off?

see you there, all being well

Phoenix


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

When it snows there it snows. Take yer thermals.


Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Been away for the weekend in the New Forest and missed your cheeky posting Mandy and Dave for the record have only been towed of 3 times and that was he who must be obeyed driving :lol: I have not yet sucomed to the mud.



Lady J894


----------

